# Can't hurt to ask...



## Amaris (May 4, 2010)

I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask but people talk about taking their rats to to vets and getting antibiotics for respritory problems. I am just curious, for those of us that are dirt poor, who can't afford a trip to a vet, what is the best form of action to take if it appears that our rat is getting sick. I'm sure there are others out there, like me, that can't afford the absolute best health care for our little fur-balls. Is there another way to treat say a URI without a trip to a vet? Seeing as how I'm in the catagory of dirt poor I want to see what actions I should take if my girls start to get sick.

Amaris


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Unfortuently no, and a RI just gets worse and worse. Eventually turning into penumonia and killing the rat. If you were ever in that situation the best thing you could do for your girls is surrender them to someone who can get them medical care. Sometimes local rescues are willing to help out if you explain your situation, or the vets can cut you a deal.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

this saddens me because I to am in this situation.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

im actually going to just call tomorrow and see what can be done, maybe i can pay in increments? i dont know, i just need them to fix my Ozzy, he looks like hes coughing so hard his entire body moves


----------



## Amaris (May 4, 2010)

Since this is my first time owning rats after eight years it was one of the questions that cropped up in my head. See, I bought a Petco Brand rat bedding but it is softwood, which everyone says you can't give rats as bedding. Sedonia is starting up on this weird sneezing every once in a great while, like a squeak sneeze, it started in the cage but it then happened on me. I don't know if this brand of bedding is safe at all even though it says it's for rats on the package.
Petco small animal softwood bedding
So I'm not sure if my rats, that I've had for 4 days, are starting to show signs of URI but the rats I've had in the past were kept with this same brand. I'm not sure what to do now, get a different brand or fear loosing my girls after this short period of time. Great, now I'm depressed again.  That's why I need these girls, to keep my emotions in check. I can't bare to loose them so soon.

BB,
Amaris


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Amaris said:


> Since this is my first time owning rats after eight years it was one of the questions that cropped up in my head. See, I bought a Petco Brand rat bedding but it is softwood, which everyone says you can't give rats as bedding. Sedonia is starting up on this weird sneezing every once in a great while, like a squeak sneeze, it started in the cage but it then happened on me. I don't know if this brand of bedding is safe at all even though it says it's for rats on the package.
> Petco small animal softwood bedding
> So I'm not sure if my rats, that I've had for 4 days, are starting to show signs of URI but the rats I've had in the past were kept with this same brand. I'm not sure what to do now, get a different brand or fear loosing my girls after this short period of time. Great, now I'm depressed again.  That's why I need these girls, to keep my emotions in check. I can't bare to loose them so soon.
> 
> ...


well that bedding has pine in it, that's not good for rats, im no expert but i do know that much. they need either aspen, or that paper-like recycleable stuff. they're like pellets. im really strapped for cash, so I've sort of just been using old pillow cases, which is disgusting and has to be cleaned soooooo often because yeah...you pee on a cloth and tell me how long you can keep it lying around. haha! anyways, I'd definately get that bedding out of there :/ I hope, for our sake, our rats get better soon


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/3370/Carefresh-Natural-Pet-Bedding.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPBeddingLitter

even this one says, no pine or cedar, maybe try this one?


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Amaris said:


> I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask but people talk about taking their rats to to vets and getting antibiotics for respritory problems. I am just curious, for those of us that are dirt poor, who can't afford a trip to a vet, what is the best form of action to take if it appears that our rat is getting sick. I'm sure there are others out there, like me, that can't afford the absolute best health care for our little fur-balls. Is there another way to treat say a URI without a trip to a vet? Seeing as how I'm in the catagory of dirt poor I want to see what actions I should take if my girls start to get sick.
> 
> Amaris


I have the same problem too...I want to get my two females spayed, because I am too afraid they might develop tumors one day...unfortunately the vets ask too much money..actually this is something I'd like to ask...I've read that spaying a rat shouldn't be more than what you'd pay for a cat, and yet here in Greece people spend as much as 200$ and over for their rabbits and chinchillas, because it's supposed to be a difficult operation for small animals, etc...this is true, but in NO way I can afford 400-500$ for my girls...what do you think? How much did you pay for spaying your rats? 

PS: Not only this, but rats are not considered as pets in Greece, I'm not even sure if a vet here would be able to operate them...


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate to say it but I wish people would plan better before deciding to take a life into their hands. Rats are not exactly a cheap pet. I'm not in a great place money wise, but I budgeted everything before taking my girls in. I get paid very little and have tons of bills but my girls always have healthy food for them and visits to the vets when they need it. 

Also, it's always a good idea to do a lot of research about any animal before deciding they are right for you. 

Amaris, you really need to get your ratties different bedding. As soon as possible. Carefresh, aspen, softsorbent, yesterdays news and other recycled paper material beddings are some of the safe beddings.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Amaris, that bedding contains pine which has toxins that can be fatal to rats with prolonged exposure. I really suggest switching to a different bedding.. I use newspaper, you dont have to go out and buy the expensive stuff. 

Also if you just got your girls, then the sneezes might be new home sneezes. It could also be that the bedding just irritated their respitory systems. 

Take away that bedding... far away and burn it! lol. Make sure your not spraying purfumes, airfreshners, hairspray, cigerette smoke or anything that could upset them. If the sneezes persist for more than a week or other symptoms start to arrise, then they NEED vetinary care. A vet could definatly let you pay in installments, just explain your situation to them. If you cant give them the medical attention, then you will have to surrender them to someone who can. 

Im sure if there was an easy fix, we'ed all do it instead of paying crazy vet bills.

As for spaying costs, where I am its approx $200 for a spay. $400 seems ridiculous... although I paid close to $500 for a tumor removal recently. Rats being so small are a harder surgery, they would die from blood loss alot quicker than a dog or cat would so its an intense operation. Rats are classed as exotics, so make sure you have a qualified exotic vet who knows what they are doing. If you start putting a bit aside each week, you can make enough in no time to get their spay. Theres definate health benefits to doing so.


----------



## Amaris (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to go get some new bedding today. Carefresh seems to be my best bet at the moment, I don't drive and there is only certain places where a bus can take me. At the moment I blocked off the upper part of the cage that I have from the lower, with the girls being in the upper and the bedding down in the lower. I put hand towels we weren't using in the top and with Sedonia being the burrower of the two, took to it whole heartedly. I haven't heard any odd sneazing from them so far, I guess that's a good thing.

I'm trying to prevent them from getting sick, that's my main focus at the moment, and if getting new bedding will help then I'll do that. Thanks for all the help, guys.

BB,
Amaris


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Amaris said:


> I'm going to go get some new bedding today. Carefresh seems to be my best bet at the moment, I don't drive and there is only certain places where a bus can take me. At the moment I blocked off the upper part of the cage that I have from the lower, with the girls being in the upper and the bedding down in the lower. I put hand towels we weren't using in the top and with Sedonia being the burrower of the two, took to it whole heartedly. I haven't heard any odd sneazing from them so far, I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> I'm trying to prevent them from getting sick, that's my main focus at the moment, and if getting new bedding will help then I'll do that. Thanks for all the help, guys.
> 
> ...


It might help to if you try to sift the carefresh somehow. I use a litter box for my girls so I just take it out side and kind of shake it around to try to get some of the dust out. It works pretty good for me. The colored kinds also have a little less dust. If your rattie is sneezing, this might help a little. My girl was really sensitive to carefresh so I started sifting it and it's helped.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Carefresh can be expensive... and from my own experience too dusty. Thats why I use newspaper.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

For those of you that say you wouldn't be able to afford vet bills, search google for Veterinary Care credit - that's all I know of that's available to help over there as I'm in the UK. Everyone really needs a way to cover vet bills for any pet otherwise they'll end up suffering when things could possibly be treated. Respiratory infections and tumours are the most common ailments of rats.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> As for spaying costs, where I am its approx $200 for a spay. $400 seems ridiculous... although I paid close to $500 for a tumor removal recently. Rats being so small are a harder surgery, they would die from blood loss alot quicker than a dog or cat would so its an intense operation. Rats are classed as exotics, so make sure you have a qualified exotic vet who knows what they are doing. If you start putting a bit aside each week, you can make enough in no time to get their spay. Theres definate health benefits to doing so.


Oh my god, that's a lot of money...and not only that, but a rat will not live more than a year or two...I don't want to be misunderstood, but, it's not like a dog or a chinchilla or whatever that lives 15-20 years...I mean imagine paying 400$ (and when you're not rich or something) and then your pet has only a few months-a year max to live.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

With good breeding and husbandry your rat can live to approx three years. I think the short life span is exactly why you would spend that much money on them - to keep them around for as long as possible? They are worth every penny..


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> Amaris, you really need to get your ratties different bedding. As soon as possible. Carefresh, aspen, softsorbent, yesterdays news and other recycled paper material beddings are some of the safe beddings.


no offence, but you cant harp at people for not being properly informed about the animals they're taking in when you yourself aren't fully informed. news paper, if thats what you meant bu yesterdays news, comtains ink that is bad for the rats.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Yesterday's news is an actual brand of bedding. And actually, newspaper is a perfectly viable bedding as long as the ink is soy based. Tam knows what she's talking about.

And "harping" isn't the right word. Using the wrong bedding can cause serious issues for your rat, could even lead to their death, especially if that person isn't able to get them the vet care they need. It's definitely something to be concerned about and it needs to be addressed ASAP.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

What you can do for now till you can grab some other bedding is use old fleece scraps or a old fleece blanket and cut it up to fit the bottom of the cage, what is best about fleece bedding is you can reuse it  till there is too many holes  Change it everyday or so and clean and reuse, will save you money in the long run also.

Good luck.

Also rule of thumb for next time  any softwoods is no good.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

VictorianVanity said:


> Yesterday's news is an actual brand of bedding. And actually, newspaper is a perfectly viable bedding as long as the ink is soy based. Tam knows what she's talking about.
> 
> And "harping" isn't the right word. Using the wrong bedding can cause serious issues for your rat, could even lead to their death, especially if that person isn't able to get them the vet care they need. It's definitely something to be concerned about and it needs to be addressed ASAP.


Thanks VictorianVanity  I should have been specific about what it was but it wasn't my biggest concern to explain what YN is.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The average age is approx 2 years - it's long enough to get very attached to these little critters and really be hit hard when you are forced to watch them suffer. As ema said - they are worth EVERY penny. Someone once put it this way; "Rats lives are so short because they have so much to give, if they lived any longer, they would wear themselves out".

My rats regularily live to about 2.5-3 years old and I have recently just lost a boy that was 4 - it's not impossible for them to live longer. These are rescued rats/petshop rejects (not paid for!) and have terrible genetics and many come already ill or with long term conditions.

I set up a 'rat fund' when I got my rats, which involves putting a small percentage of my monthly salary/weekly budget into a seperate bank account for the rats. When I can't afford treatment in my regular budgeting, I have the rat fund to fall back on. I can't tell you how much it has helped to save the rats in a pinch - from rats needing to be pts in the middle of the night (at the expensive emergency hospital) or emergency operations (like a eye removal one Christmas eve which cost approx £600)

I would/COULD never fail to provide for my rats in all aspects of their care - If I ever found myself in a position where, for a prolongued period of time I would be unable to afford vet care, proper food etc- I would rehome them to someone who can. They're not cats or dogs, but they don't deserve substandard care. No animal does.

As the saying goes; "If you can't afford the vet, DON'T get the pet" - I have seen the downside of people ignoring this very important rule in pet ownership too many times and after seeing that suffering, cannot give any sympathy to anyone who directly puts themself (and their pet) in that position.

ETA:

Newspaper bedding is fine depending on the ink used. The lead content (I think it is this, maybe not) of the ink was much higher and is now rarely used in most countries. It's not that absorbant or smell reductive - but it's a safe bedding to use


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yesterdays news is fine, and widely used for small animals over here in UK, in fact you will often find it being recommended.


----------



## Ratboy1202 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just took ZigZag to the vet and it only cost $18 US dollars for his appointment and meds which I thought was really reasonable. We have the ability at our vets to put money into an account which is what I do in case of an emergency. With three dogs, two cats, and two rats its a good idea to have money put aside. My German Shepherd needed emergency surgery a few years back and it cost around $400 although it was estimated to cost $1,300!


----------



## brandie (Mar 8, 2010)

> Oh my god, that's a lot of money...and not only that, but a rat will not live more than a year or two...I don't want to be misunderstood, but, it's not like a dog or a chinchilla or whatever that lives 15-20 years...I mean imagine paying 400$ (and when you're not rich or something) and then your pet has only a few months-a year max to live.


We spent $3500 on my dog to have surgery even though we knew she wasn't going to live 2 months longer (we ended up putting her down 3 weeks later). It ended up being the best money we have ever spent. A dog isn't a rat, but it is the same situation.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah but what about those people who can't afford it? this is why i think the money vets ask for is WAY too much.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, it is way too much, its rediculous, but those people who cant afford vet bills shouldnt have pets. We all know vets are a rip off; but they are the only way we can care for our pets when they are too ill for us to do anything. If you want animals, these are the kinds of things you should consider before getting them.


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

clarry said:


> Yeh, it is way too much, its rediculous, but those people who cant afford vet bills shouldnt have pets. We all know vets are a rip off; but they are the only way we can care for our pets when they are too ill for us to do anything. If you want animals, these are the kinds of things you should consider before getting them.


I do not agree with you.. Just because someone cannot afford to pay a ridiculous amount for treatment that does not meet that they should be deprived to experience the love of pets.. 

There are many alternate treatments that work just as well, like homeopathy and ayurveda.. There have been various researches that prove that these alternate therapies work well on animals.. BTW Ayurvedic and homeopathic treatments are much safer than antibiotics..

There is not a single vet in my country who can diagnose small animals, that does not mean that everybody in my country stops keeping pets.. I am using homeopathy and ayurvedic treatments for my pets since the last 10 years.. My lab is 8 years, healthy and does not have any problems... My rats are over a year old and they do not show any signs of aging!

Not everyone is wealthy and not everyone has access to top notch vets, consider this before saying hurtful things like you just did.. and I am not pointing you out, I am talking about the general attitude that is floating around these days...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

nain, where as I do think you have a point about alternatives to standard veterinary treatment, I don't agree that if you can't afford the vet you should "be deprived" of the love of pets. If you can't afford a pet now, get one later. If you can't afford one later - don't get one.

Pets are not a right, they are a responsibility and if you cannot handle the basic responsibility of providing care should your pet require it - then you should not have the animal. 

Too many people think it is their right to have a pet and, because they are not a human child, can be deprived of basic things such as healthcare. It is sad that this method of thinking is so commonly adopted nowadays and this leads to many people taking a pets life for granted and letting it suffer needlessly. If a human child is denied healthcare, there is a serious uproar. If a hamster/mouse/gerbil/rat is denied it and left to suffer with its illness until it dies .. well, there isn't much fear of being reprimanded too much, is there? I use this comparison (I'm sure many of you will disagree) because I agree it is a valid one. I believe that any animal (human or not) should be treated with the same respect and be given the same basic rights to maintain a healthy lifestyle.

Saying that, there seems to be some serious discrepencies that I have noticed in the mindset of pet ownership between countries. Views that I take for granted about pets here in the UK are rarely thought about in other parts of the world.

If you put it in perspective, a healthy rat should not need to visit the vet much in it's lifetime. Only into old age do most rats begin experiencing problems of the more expensive variety and this is when things can get tight. So you would have, what, a year of saving for your pet (assuming you didn't prepare before buying it) to be able to deal with the bills later on. It's expensive, but it's not unmanagable if have the forethought to do something to prepare for it.

I completely agree with what clarry said.


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

What do animals do in the wild when they are injured? They use plants (ayurveda) to heal themselves... Modern medicine is a science that is much more recent than Ayurveda and Homeopathy, I hope you realize that...I do not feel that by pumping your pet's system with antibiotics or other modern medicine you are doing your pet any good... 

I have the funds to take my pets to a vet, but I have realized that natural treatment is much better than modern medicine that uses harmful substances to counteract the effects of illnesses... 

As long as a person can ensure that he gives his pet a good life by taking care of his diet and other requirements there is no need to go paranoid and take him the pet to a vet.. Just because others arnt doing things your way doesnt make their way wrong....

P.S - The average lifespan of a dog in USA, Uk and other countries is 8 - 10 years.. The stray dogs in many countries that do not visit a vet in their entire life have lived up to 16 years and sometimes more... BTW if you research a little bit you will know that many of the medicines given to your pets are absolutely unnecessary.. For instance vitamins and minerals, by giving your pet fresh fruits, vegetables and natural food you will not need to give any artificial medicines.. There is a science known as naturo therapy, read up about it when you have the time...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm all for natural remedies where applicable. There's no reason to throw antibiotics down a rats throat if something natural will work just as well. BUT, natural remedies do not solve the majority of the most serious issues rats; tumors, serious eye issues, PT, large abscesses, spaying (for medical need eg pyometra), teeth problems. These problems - and many others - NEED veterinary care and if you can't provide it then you are allowing your pet to suffer. That is selfish and cruel on so many levels.

To do everything at home you need to be able to diagnose the illness, know the treatment and how to administer it. Most pet owners are not as well educated as you are and there is always the danger of self medicating (naturally or wrong) having adverse effects or you getting the diagnosis wrong.



> As long as a person can ensure that he gives his pet a good life by taking care of his diet and other requirements there is no need to go paranoid and take him the pet to a vet.. Just because others arnt doing things your way doesnt make their way wrong....


Going to the vet is not paranoia, it is being a responsible pet owner. I have a very good relationship with my vet and I have had enough experience with my pets to see many illnesses that have required extensive medical intervention. For example, I have an almost 3 year old male here who for the last year and a half has been on a lot of medication for a heart murmur. I pay a lot for his medication but if I hadn't, he would have had a poor quality of life and would have died a long time ago. If that doesn't warrant being thankful for going to the vet, I don't know what does.

I'm not saying it's wrong to like alternative medicine, I am saying it's wrong to think that you can justify allowing your pet to suffer because you have put it in a postion where you cannot afford the FULL level of care that your pet deserves.

It's my opinion on the matter, if you don't agree - don't agree.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the idea of natural therapies but to rely on it for most rat issues wouldn't work for the average owner.

You said your rats are a year old and showing no sign of aging? Well they shouldn't!!! At a year old I consider them just past babies  The health issues usually start around 18-22 months of age when the immune system starts to wear down, and doesn't work as well as it did. This is when tumours, PT, respiratory issues, etc all show up.

I think using the natural based remedies are fine, if you are not using it to TREAT an animal after the fact...to keep a rat healthy its an awesome idea, but what would you use for say...seizures, Sendai Virus, CHF, pulmonary abscesses, tumours, etc?

My rescues live up to 2.5 - 3 years and beyond with careful management. 

As for wild animals eating things to cure themselves? Rats live an average of a year in the wild, and most sick animals are killed even younger. I am sure in other cases they do survive with herbal help but I would say not most.

Surgeries that I couldn't have lived without...recently.

1) spay for a telescoped uterus pushing a uterine polyp out of a girl's vagina.

2) enucleation for a girl who developed glaucoma..fast and scary.

3) euthanasia's for 3 girls with terrible tumours..2 ruptured, 1 in her nasal cavity

4) under anesthetic trimming of young girl with malocclusion twice! (teeth growing crooked). This wee one may need all her incisors removed instead of twice a month trims, but I am working with my vet to see if we can get her teeth to straighten up first.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Ration1802 said:


> Pets are not a right, they are a responsibility and if you cannot handle the basic responsibility of providing care should your pet require it - then you should not have the animal.


This pretty much sums it up. People get so very defensive about this topic, as if they DESERVE to have a pet simply because they can, simply because they want to. You don't. You deserve a pet when you know you'll be able to care for them, completely. This includes vet costs. I have and would spend the money for my pets' treatment: rats, dogs, everything. I'm not rich, I'm not even close to it. But I budget and I make it work.

Saying an animal doesn't need a veterinarian is like saying you don't need a doctor. Also, saying modern medicine is more recent doesn't discount it in the least. The internet is more recent than the telephone, the car more recent than the carriage. I'm not really going to get into the 'natural remedies' discussion, but I will say regardless of how effective or not it might be, it's not a catch all and it won't replace a vet entirely. I doubt most pet owners would be able to diagnose and effectively treat their rats illnesses at home, and encouraging them to try and do so without the proper knowledge could lead to some heartbreak.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I'm also all for trying alternatives before anti biotics; i personally dont do it but I do think its a great alternative for people and animals, and well done to people for doing so, but there are things that cant be done at home; my boyfriend has been treated for everything homeopathically all his life, but we he broke his nose he had to go to hospital, when he fractured his ancle hes had to go to hospital and when his appendix burst he had to go to hospital. My point is that accidents happen and people NEED that help; so do rats and any pets you have. Therefore responsible pet owners should have the funds to give them that help. And I stick to what I said; if you cannot afford vet bills, you should not have a pet, you can take the bills down a lot by doing what was suggested about giving alternative remedies a go, but I agree with Ration, its like having a child and not giving them medical attention wen theres nothing you can do yourself. Fact is you may never be unlucky enough to have to pay out a lot in vet bills and might not need that money; My boys Moscow and Milo barely went, until Moscows tooth got misaligned towards the end, but I still made sure I had money there if I ever needed it. 
Each to their own, but its all too often you see people complaining about how they cant afford to take their animal to the vet and dont know what else to do, and that animal just ends up suffering, its not right and its not fair. The animal needs love as much as you need theres, actually more and having the money to care for them is love.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

As for me, I don't take pets for granted and if they are sick I will seek veteranian help. However, I strongly disagree with their prices. I mean, people have so much to pay for themselves, especially here in Greece you might have heard what's going on...it is really unfair to pay 200 dollars to spay a rat. It should cost as much as spaying a cat or a dog...the excuse "it is a delicant operation" is ridiculous. They're just trying to make more money. It really makes you think about getting a pet...and now I'm getting kinda worried...how am I supposed to find so much money? And (that goes back on my previous posts) I've also heard that the animal might die after the surgery...so what now? You spend that much money and you risk losing your pet?

By the way, how much will it cost for neutering a male rat? (I was thinking of getting a male-there is no way I'm getting females again, so I'll have to worry about spending all my money on surgeries)


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

It is hard to tell you as you are in Greece, but here in the UK it cost me £40 to neuter a male, which isnt bad, but there really isnt any need to neuter a male unless there are complications (My boy had an undesended testicle) or you plan to have them living with girls. Or if serious agression issues start to arise, other than that they are usually fine 
I know, vet prices are bad but pets are a lifestyle choice and not a necessity, so they know people will pay that amount for their care. The vet that I have managed to find is actually quite reasonable in comparison to some but I do travel quite a way to get there as its the only place that cares for rats. As for the possibility of an animal dying in surgery, well theres every chance that it wont and the op will save them, I guess every case is different and it depends on the animals odds.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

yes, I have two females and I'm thinking of getting a third rat. £40 isn't bad, indeed. Another issue though is that there are no vets in Greece familiar with rats, because they are not considered as pets. (It took me a long time to find a pet store that sold them as pets). I suppose it won't be difficult for someone who has experience with other small rodents like hamsters, right? ???


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

nain said:


> Not everyone is wealthy and not everyone has access to top notch vets, consider this before saying hurtful things like you just did.. and I am not pointing you out, I am talking about the general attitude that is floating around these days...


Just so you know, I am not wealthy, not in the slightest in fact I am a student with next to no money and bills coming out of my ears but my animals dont suffer that. And I dont have easy access to a top notch vet, it takes me over an hour to travel to somewhere that treats rats. I am not saying what I said out of spite or to hurt anyone, but I also do not see that I should keep my opinion to myself. Its good of you to use herbal remedies, but not everyone will have access or understanding of this as well as you do. Many people also get their rats from pet shops or as rescues which have come from pet shops or feeders, and those rats dont always live long sickness free lives. If you know where I can get a herbal remedy for RI in the UK please tell me and I will try if anything comes up, I honestly will. But it is not easy to find out what these remedies are so the only alternative is a vet.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I am a student as well and have tons of bills too. I only get paid once a month and its not very much money at that. Before I got my rats, I put lots of money into savings for a vet fund and I have a boyfriend who will help me if I need more and a friend that is "the rat lady" around here and helps me whenever she can. I made sure I could handle the financial responsibility before getting my rats. They are lives that I have decided to take care of and I will make sure they have the best life possible. My room is the size of a small cubicle, yet I still fit in (and afforded) a CN for them. After having one of my girls for a week, she needed a tumor removed. I had no problem paying for that at the best vet around here who is also VERY expensive. 

You're not expected to be the slightest bit wealthy, but you are expected to have the ability and responsibility to take care of these lives. Deciding to own them when you are not in the best place to do so, is selfish. I mean that in the least offensive way possible. We all love these animals and want their love very badly, but sometimes we have to think about whats best for them.


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I like the idea of natural therapies but to rely on it for most rat issues wouldn't work for the average owner.
> 
> You said your rats are a year old and showing no sign of aging? Well they shouldn't!!! At a year old I consider them just past babies  The health issues usually start around 18-22 months of age when the immune system starts to wear down, and doesn't work as well as it did. This is when tumours, PT, respiratory issues, etc all show up.


All the sources on the internet said that rats live for 1 - 2 years hence I felt that they are old.. You made my day, thank you.. I am really glad to know that my rats are going to live for another a year or 2... My rats are 1 year 6 months old..

I am sorry if I sounded rude, that was not my intent.. All I was trying to say is that there are ways a rat owner or a pet owner can take care of his animals without relying on vets.. But I do agree that it is a good idea to have some extra money at all times to keep for emergencies, since even homeopathic medicines and ayurvedic medicines cost a lot.. I also agree that having an attitude that the animal is going to live for a year or two hence he does not require care is absolutely wrong.. If the owner cares for his animals, gives him a proper diet, ensures that all his meets are met then half the battle is won!

BTW I have been researching on the illnesses you mentioned, there are potent homeopathic medicines that can cure respiratory distress and fluid build up in the lungs.. I am not sure if they are widely available where you stay but these medicines are also used for humans hence they are very safe...

When I said that a person does not need to have a lot of money to have animals I was referring to the charges that vets ask for neutering animals. I was not suggesting that the owner should be absolutely broke and does not have money to get medicines...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Ok, I do agree. Neutering is a lot, but its not neccassery, especially in male rats. That is what I meant aswell, as long as you have anough money to take them when you need to, I think it was just wires crossd a bit. 
Anyway, would you be able to give me the name of the homeopathic medicine which may give relief to respitory infections? As I would quite like to give mine something which could help their lungs stay healthy. Not that any of mine have RI's at the mo but it would be good to research and see if it is available


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

VictorianVanity said:


> This pretty much sums it up. People get so very defensive about this topic, as if they DESERVE to have a pet simply because they can, simply because they want to. You don't. You deserve a pet when you know you'll be able to care for them, completely. This includes vet costs. I have and would spend the money for my pets' treatment: rats, dogs, everything. I'm not rich, I'm not even close to it. But I budget and I make it work.


Spot on.

I don't have a lot of savings, but I have backups and an overdraft that I know would cover my pets if I needed it, and I wouldn't shirk at doing so. Owning a pet isn't about being able to afford it right now, it's about knowing you can support it whatever happens. ****, I could afford a horse right now, but I'd have nothing left and I wouldn't be able to keep it. I just keep on feeding my cash into my savings until I know if all its legs fell off at once, I'd be able to cope (financially!) with that.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with everyone saying if you have a pet, even on a budget, you should be able to afford vet care. although I had a rat once live over 3 years with no problems of tumors or RI's, I could still afford regular checkups every 6 months. it would be the same as depriving a person medical care in the need of it. most vets will work with you if you are on a tight budget and they see you are really trying for your pet. it really isn't that hard to get vet care for your rat even if you are on a tight budget. if you try hard enough and search around for the right vet, it is possible. they only live a few years, so why not give them the best and healthiest few years you can! that's the least they deserve.


----------

